# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Propecia

## Ringers

Hoi,

Wie gebruikt er propecia en heeft er ervaringen mee goede en slechte) ?
Wanneer gaat het werken bijvoorbeeld?
En zijn er bijverschijnselen geweest?

Ik ben het sinds kort gaan gebruiken en ben benieuwd

Adios

----------


## Gast: rob

hallo,ik gebruik het al een jaar propecia,en ben er zeer tevreden over,in het begin voelde ik me niet zo goed,of het daar aan lag weet ik nog niet.maar ik blijf het zeker gebruiken.......groeten rob[email protected]

----------

